# Powerful Guy Stuff



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

The title here is a little tongue in cheek. I know that there are ladies who like this stuff too. 

We've talked about first cars. I thought it might be fun to talk about similar things that seem to tickle the Y chromosome. Here are two of mine:











The Norfolk & Western 'J' class locomotive was manufactured between 1941 and 1950. With a 300 psi boiler, 27 X 32 cylinders, relatively small drive wheels, and roller bearings everywhere, it was one of the fastest and most powerful steam locomotives ever built. It was far more powerful than any diesel locomotive today. (The advantage of diesels is that they can be linked together and operated as a single unit.)

It was said that the top speed was only limited by the courage of the engineer. 















The Lycoming XR-7755-3 was produced between 1944 & 1946. A similar phenomenon with steam vs. diesel locomotives also happened with piston vs. jet aviation engines. Intended for use in the Convair B-36 only two of these were ever built. 36 cylinders, 7,750 cubic inches, 5000 horsepower.

I've sat in the Smithsonian and watched people's reactions to this engine. It reduces a lot of men to gibbering 3 year olds.


Feel free to add your own examples.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Feel free to add your own examples.


Sorry, I'm still gibbering.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not so much stuff, but big and powerful nonetheless 

http://youtu.be/GfaMaumwpPM


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Sorry, I'm still gibbering.


You can't really see it in the picture, but the workmanship is just amazing.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
You just aren't going to beat a Saturn-V for the most macho piece of hardware ever produced by man. 

It had 5 F-1 engines, and its FUEL PUMPS used 55,000 horsepower each.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> You just aren't going to beat a Saturn-V for the most macho piece of hardware ever produced by man.
> 
> It had 5 F-1 engines, and its FUEL PUMPS used 55,000 horsepower each.


Standing under one is a very humbling experience.


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

I love this idea. Heres one of my favourites.


A lesson in Acceleration


One Top Fuel dragster 500 cubic inch Hemi engine makes more horsepower than the first 4 rows at the Daytona 500.

* Under full throttle, a Top Fuel dragster engine consumes 11.2 gallons of nitro methane per second; a fully loaded 747 consumes jet fuel at the same rate with 25% less energy being produced.

* A stock Dodge 426 Hemi V8 engine cannot produce enough power to drive the dragster's supercharger.

* With 3000 CFM of air being rammed in by the supercharger on overdrive, the fuel mixture is compressed into a near-solid form before ignition. Cylinders run on the verge of hydraulic lock at full throttle.

*At the stoichiometric 1.7:1 air/fuel mixture for nitro methane the flame front temperature measures 7050 degrees F ( 3900 degrees C ).

* Nitromethane burns yellow. The spectacular white flame seen above the stacks at night is raw burning hydrogen, dissociated from atmospheric water vapour by the searing exhaust gases.

* Dual magnetos supply 44 amps to each spark plug. This is the output of an arc welder in each cylinder.

* Spark plug electrodes are totally consumed during a pass. After 1/2 way, the engine is dieseling from compression plus the glow of exhaust valves at 1400 degrees F. The engine can only be shut down by cutting the fuel flow.

* If spark momentarily fails early in the run, unburned nitro builds up in the affected cylinders and then explodes with sufficient force to blow cylinder heads off the block in pieces or split the block in half.

* In order to exceed 300 mph in 4.5 seconds dragsters must accelerate at an average of over 4G's. In order to reach 200 mph well before half-track, the launch acceleration approaches 8G's.

* Dragsters reach over 300 miles per hour before you have completed reading this sentence.

* Top Fuel Engines turn approximately 540 RPM's from light to light! but stop & ponder the fact that the engine is only used for apx 4 to 5 seconds.

* Including the burnout the engine must only survive 900 revolutions under load.

* The red-line is actually quite high at 9500 rpm.

* The Bottom Line; Assuming all the equipment is paid off, the crew worked for free, and for once NOTHING BLOWS UP, each run costs an estimated $1,000.00 per second. The current Top Fuel dragster elapsed time record is 4.441 seconds for the quarter mile 10/05/03, (Tony Shumacher).

The top speed record is 333.00 mph (533 km/h) as measured over the last 66' of the run (09/28/03 Doug Kalitta).

*Putting all of this into perspective:

You are riding the average $25,000 Honda MotoGP bike. Over a mile up the road, a Top Fuel dragster is staged and ready to launch down a quarter mile strip as you pass. You have the advantage of a flying start.

You run the RC211V hard up through the gears and blast across the starting line and past the dragster at an honest 200 mph (293 ft/sec). The tree' goes green for both of you at that moment. The dragster launches and starts after you. You keep your wrist cranked hard, but you hear an incredibly brutal whine that sears your eardrums and within 3 seconds the dragster catches and passes you.

He beats you to the finish line, a quarter mile away from where you just passed him. Think about it, from a standing start, the dragster had spotted you 200 mph and not only caught, but nearly blasted you off the road when he passed you within a mere 1320 foot long race course.

That, folks, is acceleration.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Indeed jin.

As a young physicist I didn't understand how the coefficient of friction could exceed "1." 
Someone on the internet said the momentum of the exhaust out the zoomes literally forces the car down. He did some "back of the envelope calculations" and I think he is correct.

When I die, the kids will throw them away, but I have two side gap plugs from the 1976 (or so) Swamp Rat.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> The Norfolk & Western 'J' class locomotive was manufactured between 1941 and 1950. With a 300 psi boiler, 27 X 32 cylinders, relatively small drive wheels, and roller bearings everywhere, it was one of the fastest and most powerful steam locomotives ever built. It was far more powerful than any diesel locomotive today.
> 
> (etc).


I'll entrust that neglecting to include its 4-8-4 wheelbase was an unfortunate oversight, Sir.

When I were a wee lad, such an error could see you relegated to the lesser platforms of your local station.

(I'm lying. But I do remember 'trainspotter' books always referencing the wheelbases of steam loco's).

Quite by chance, returning from a concert I got off my train at 4am to find the Flying Scotsman (4-6-2. lol) powering up on the adjacent track. Talked to the fireman, got a 'cab tour' and threw a lump of coal in the furnace. A small claim to fame but a fond one.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Gau-8 Avenger.


----------



## deload (Dec 13, 2013)

This makes me drool like an infant. Its a motorcycle powered by a jet engine from the Bell Ranger Helicopter.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Well if we are going there, its tough to beat a titan missle with a 20MT thermonuclear warhead


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Well if we are going there, its tough to beat a titan missle with a 20MT thermonuclear warhead


As long as its a fusion bomb on the warhead. Not some puny fission one.


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

Never really work with these but the sight of it will stop me and admire it for a moment. Stuff that brings us to where we are now....


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

The hours i spent of my childhood building Airfix models of this magnificent machine beggars belief even today as a middle aged man this still does it for me :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Is that plane a de Havilland Mosquito?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is one of mine











Not mine personally, just one of my powerful guy dreams


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the Dodge Tomahawk concept vehicle is interesting.

--Basically a Dodge Viper engine with wheels handlebars - LOL 










At 20, I definitely would have hopped on one if given the chance. --Not so sure today though....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

ocotillo said:


> Is that plane a de Havilland Mosquito?



Yes...


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> Is that plane a de Havilland Mosquito?


Yes it is and i still treat myself to a model kit every Christmas


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening 
I'm curious, why the mosquito in particular? Its a nice plane, but I thought the Spitfire was the more traditional one to drool over. (or the P38 for twins).


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

It's true the Spitfire is more iconic even over the Hurricane which was just as good an unsung hero out of the two, i suppose i just got swept up in the derring do of the pilots fighting against all odds to destroy the U boat pens in Norway and other suicidal raids and this machine was the one to use with its fast powerful engine gave them a bit of a chance to make it home, also i was introduced to it by an old RAF mechanic that also built model kits that i bumped into every saturday when i spent my pocket money at the model shop


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I always loved the idea of using recon spitfires (no weapons, everything stripped off for speed), to chased down V1, and tip them over with a wing-tip (at 500mph!!!). Only the unarmed Spitfires were light and fast enough to catch the buzzbombs - so there was no other choice. (or so claimed the Packard at the museum).


The other contender for big brass ones are the wild-weasels in the Vietnam war. F105s "Thuds" flown supersonic at tree-top level. Their job was to trigger SAM's then evade them, to identify missile launch sites for attack......


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> I always loved the idea of using recon spitfires (no weapons, everything stripped off for speed), to chased down V1, and tip them over with a wing-tip (at 500mph!!!). Only the unarmed Spitfires were light and fast enough to catch the buzzbombs - so there was no other choice. (or so claimed the Packard at the museum).
> 
> 
> The other contender for big brass ones are the wild-weasels in the Vietnam war. F105s "Thuds" flown supersonic at tree-top level. Their job was to trigger SAM's then evade them, to identify missile launch sites for attack......


If you can do that i will even let you pilot a Harrier with me as a passenger, i still love the Spitfire though but it's my number 3 lol, i can often be found at https://www.facebook.com/MontroseAirStation with my kids they love it there looking at the planes a modest collection for the size of it and the first Air Station in the UK,


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I thought the matchsticks and engines variety WW2 planes were manly till I saw a real P47 with the double Wasp radial...


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

john117 said:


> I thought the matchsticks and engines variety WW2 planes were manly till I saw a real P47 with the double Wasp radial...


Another great piece of engineering


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Needless to say I am the guy whose family wants to disown him for dragging them into Smithsonian A&S, Udvar Something, Dayton Air Force a Museum, and Seattle Museum of Flight in a single summer


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

john117 said:


> Needless to say I am the guy whose family wants to disown him for dragging them into Smithsonian A&S, Udvar Something, Dayton Air Force a Museum, and Seattle Museum of Flight in a single summer


Why what's wrong with them? they obviously dont know a good thing when they see it lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hiccc...'scyuz meee......

Whiskey afficionado?

Her'es un I uz gunna chy. burr...ohh..pardunn...hic 

No, seriously. This had great reviews and I thought it would be interesting to see how it tastes.(ETA: "see" how it tastes?)

Old Rip Van Winkle

Also, there are those who are cigar or pipe afficionados. That's a whole other ballgame, but goes well with the above thought. 

I have two Savinelli's and a Peterson. I need to get some tobacco. Miss smoking a pipe. Cigars? I can take them or leave them, likely because I've never had a good one. They are good with Scotch. 

Woodworking is great. You can find plans all over for things you might want to build. You can build things that will be used outside until you get the hang of it.

Just a few thoughts I had. I guess, if you don't have much room, you can take up collecting watches or lighters or a number of other things. Anything takes money.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to admit you folks have laid out an impressive set of powerful guy stuff. 

The engineering feat of this type that I personally favor is called a Warthog. It's basically a piece of flying artillery. 

And it's built around the engineering themes of one of the greatest fighter pilots of all time: Colonel John Boyd

The scene in top gun where Tom Cruise turns his fighter perpendicular to the ground in a brilliant breaking maneuver that shakes the jet on his tail: Boyd invented that move.

More important was his pioneering use of energy maneuverability diagrams, a tool for quantifying maneuverability (e.g. maximum sustained turn rate), and ensuring aircraft designers stayed focused on thrust to weight ratio. 

I planned to paste a link to a sample diagram here, but courtesy of IOS 8.1, copy paste isn't working on my iPad. 





Mr Useless said:


> If you can do that i will even let you pilot a Harrier with me as a passenger, i still love the Spitfire though but it's my number 3 lol, i can often be found at https://www.facebook.com/MontroseAirStation with my kids they love it there looking at the planes a modest collection for the size of it and the first Air Station in the UK,


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I always had a thing for the Pacific theater planes. The P-40 Warhawk and the F4U Corsair were both beautiful planes imo.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the pipes, not the whiskey. I don't do the whiskey thing.

What I did actually enjoy was working on my Harley. It's gone now, but I had a heck of a good time adding accessories to it, researching engine upgrade choices, and keeping it shiny. I had a '08 Road King in Black Pearl, with Rinehart Racing True Duals. That was a fun hobby, albeit not so cheap.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

So is it bad to think WWII German armor was pretty bad*ss? Not that you can do much without air superiority, but this and others have always gotten my attention. Jagdpanther


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

Shoto1984 said:


> So is it bad to think WWII German armor was pretty bad*ss? Not that you can do much without air superiority, but this and others have always gotten my attention. Jagdpanther


There is no doubt about it the Germans had some seriously good machinery, i shied away from mentioning them as unsure how the reaction would be some sites get appreciation for the machinery and politics/views confused as one and the same, i am just interested in it all from the T34 through to the Stuka and the best of what we had and what the Americans had especially their flying fortress


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The jagdpanther was impressive looking but the lack of a turret put it at a serious disadvantage, even with that 88mm


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not into planes as much as some people, so maybe I don't truly appreciate my location like I should.

My house is about 1 mile from the end of the runway at a private airport. Occasionally, there are fly-ins of historic planes and they come about seventy feet (Guessing here..) over my house. 

Military planes rattle every window. It irritates my wife, but for me, it's an earthy, visceral feeling that's satisfying in a weird way....


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

True but it was meant to be a TD (tank destroyer) and so it was at home in a formation or at least in a slip trench. With their industrial base getting smashed and lacking materials (ball bearings etc) TD's became an easier option.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

If we want a turret then lets go with a Tiger. (yes I'm having fun lol) I remember seeing a documentary that said the German tank crews upon seeing the Tiger thought it was ugly but fell in love the first time they were in combat with it. I want to say there was a Tiger at Kursk that was hit something like 30 times and was still operational.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

deload said:


> This makes me drool like an infant. Its a motorcycle powered by a jet engine from the Bell Ranger Helicopter.


Is this what it means when they say it really flies?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Dayton is the best air museum I've seen - worth traveling halfway around the world. The have a B70, the not yet mentioned most awesome flying machine in history. 

Udvar made me very sad. It was a museum of how fantastic we used to be, but aren't any more. The forever grounded Concord and Space shuttle. Then to my extreme annoyance their model of New Horizons was tucked away in a corner were no one noticed it. How many people even know we have a probe that is about to reach Pluto?

Then there was Smithsonian Air and Space where people walked by without noticing the Apollo 11 capsule. 






john117 said:


> Needless to say I am the guy whose family wants to disown him for dragging them into Smithsonian A&S, Udvar Something, Dayton Air Force a Museum, and Seattle Museum of Flight in a single summer


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I heard someone once say to the moon landing deniers: If not the moon, where else do you think we were going in that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSLRMdYSA9M


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Power? Meet El Jefe.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Middle of Everything said:


> Gau-8 Avenger.












Fan of the fart gun huh?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

A 30 mm gatling gun firing depleted uranium will definitely ruin your day.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure the SR-71 is still being used anywhere but another pretty amazing aircraft.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Been plotting a electric vehicle conversion on my old LandRover. Motors are out that are wicked. Motor diameter is 12" btw. So um... My '08 BMW M3 with it's V8 makes 295 ft-lbs and 414 hp. 










This is a AM Racing Dual Stack. 360 volts, 560 ft-lbs of torque, 420 hp, 10,0000 rpm limit. Liquid cooled, sealed and submersible... anyone got $19k laying around and want to send me an xmas present?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Racer said:


> This is a AM Racing Dual Stack. 360 volts, 560 ft-lbs of torque, 420 hp, 10,0000 rpm limit. Liquid cooled, sealed and submersible...


Wow! I had no idea...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

....oh wait, that's powerful g*a*y stuff


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Most amazing exhibit at the Seattle museum of flight - the 747 with the refitted interior. For those of is who flew economy class @36 inch or more comfy seat pitch and now sardine canned into 31.5....


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

MEM11363 said:


> I have to admit you folks have laid out an impressive set of powerful guy stuff.
> 
> The engineering feat of this type that I personally favor is called a Warthog. It's basically a piece of flying artillery.
> 
> ...


MEM, 

The E-M theory of aerial combat that led to the F-15, F-18 and A-10. 

Not many know who John Boyd was and what his work did, in and outside of the military. How to win individually or as part of a large organization, like a business or sports team. Boyd boasted he could defeat any pilot in less than forty seconds. I never heard anything to the contrary. That's some powerful man stuff. 

Here's the diagram of his OODA loop decision-making strategy. My mentor kept it posted in prominence, on our office wall.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Only in TAM one can get advice about sex, man-toys, and decision analysis  OODA is some wild stuff. Not sure I agree with all of it but it's pretty solid.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

The Dora was an artillery piece which could fire 23 miles and had a shell which weighed about what a tractor on a tractor trailer weighed.

The Paris gun










could, if put into Indianapolis, hit anything within the eastern, western and southern borders of the entire STATE.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There were later developments on such superguns too... Apparently Saddam Husain was a big fan. But the lead designer was offed so nothing came of it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Went to an Army weapons museum once. Saw some of the enemy weapons used in WWII in both theaters. The German stuff was impressive. The Japanese stuff looked like toys compared. The US stuff seemed like it was medium duty. Anyway, one of the few of these artillery pieces made was sitting outside the building. It was made after WWII, naturally. It was impressive, but I thought it was silly to poison the air, water and dirt of the area you are going to occupy next with your own troops. Odd how I thought that way rather than of the enemy troops. I guess If I was ever shot at with one of these, I'd want to be right next to the explosion. Seems like that would be the "best" place. It sort of makes me a little sick thinking about it. I don't know, now, if it's really "manly" or just sick. I mean, they are meant to kill and destroy...people. Anyway, the explosions, on video are cool. I guess many of us just like the idea of blowing things up as long as we aren't hurting anyone. Unfortunately, these will leave a very long lasting after affect. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goMNAxFqGbk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you're talking heavy duty toys I visited the Space Museum in Huntsville AL. They have some Soviet era space hardware... Now that is heavy duty (not sure how well they worked).


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Forest said:


> Power? Meet El Jefe.


My father raised horses and ran a feedlot so I'm a little embarrassed to be stumped. What is the pedigree here? Is it a polled Angus?


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

jin said:


> I love this idea. Heres one of my favourites.
> 
> 
> A lesson in Acceleration
> ....... That, folks, is acceleration.


Thanks a lot. Now I need to go home and change my pants.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Anchor,

I read an excellent bio of John Boyd written by: Robert Coram

He was an incredible and brilliant guy. 




anchorwatch said:


> MEM,
> 
> The E-M theory of aerial combat that led to the F-15, F-18 and A-10.
> 
> ...


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

MEM11363 said:


> Anchor,
> 
> I read an excellent bio of John Boyd written by: Robert Coram
> 
> He was an incredible and brilliant guy.



MEM,

I just ordered it.

Thanks


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

(This thread sounds like a never ending subject.)

I once gave a quick training lecture when the workplace (where I was at) installed a microwave oven. Obviously, the thing itself was not a big deal in the West, but here in the far corner of the globe, people didn't really understand it.

I started with the basic do's and don'ts and then proceeded with telling them to respect this machine. I told them that it came from a long history of war and how it rained down death and destruction to the people of some nations in the war. Just so that they can appreciate the origins of it, and to treat it with care. I think that kinda got their attention, especially there was a Japanese lady in the group.

I still wonder if she understood precisely what I was talking about.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

This is not terribly powerful (Yet) but if you imagine it a couple of decades down the road, carrying a weapon heavier than a man can carry, it does start to get a little creepy:

Big Dog


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now think about them operated as a swarm. The unit being operated as one entity but each individual traversing the unique hazards before it. Drone aircraft the same. Totally remote warfare here we come.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I was going to mention the SR71 Blackbird as well. There were only five built, none are in service today. NASA has one and the remainder are in museums. Designed and built in the early 1960's they still hold the speed record for planes.

Here is my other mention








The USS Missouri

My mistake, there were 32 SR-71s built. 12 were lost in accidents, NASA got two (operated until 1999) and the remainder were sent to museums.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I took a tour of the USS North Carolina. Not in the same league as Big Mo, but still very impressive.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

ocotillo said:


> I took a tour of the USS North Carolina. Not in the same league as Big Mo, but still very impressive.


I would love to go to Pearl Harbor for a tour of Big Mo. The 16 inch guns could shoot a 2700 lb. projectile more than 20 miles.

In the picture, notice the effect on the water from the firing of the guns


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been on the USS Massachusetts which is a South Dakota class battleship. It's the class in between the older North Carolina and newer Iowa class battleships. If you're ever in Fall River, Massachusetts, you can still take it in along with a submarine, a destroyer, and a few PT boats. 

Those 16 inch guns are amazing. I also liked the 16 inch gun turrets where you could see what it was like to handle those high explosive 'packages' that propelled the shells.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I've been on the USS Massachusetts which is a South Dakota class battleship. It's the class in between the older North Carolina and newer Iowa class battleships. If you're ever in Fall River, Massachusetts, you can still take it in along with a submarine, a destroyer, and a few PT boats.
> 
> Those 16 inch guns are amazing. I also liked the 16 inch gun turrets where you could see what it was like to handle those high explosive 'packages' that propelled the shells.


I've been meaning to go there some day, it's only about an hour drive away. Maybe I'll see if my son wants to go this summer.

I have found myself in NYC twice in last two years and drove by the Intrepid and could see an SR-71 (A-12) on the deck but did not have time to get a tour in. Very disapointed.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In this video Ford punked a bunch of guys thinking they were on a blind date with a girl. She unbeknownst to them is a stunt driver, who then takes them into a parking lot and demonstrates her driving skills.

Watch it once and laugh.

Watch it twice and notice the guys actually all like it!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nyr1Ao7iZA#t=183


----------

